# 189 Visa - Land Economist [help needed]



## Laoshero1805 (Jan 12, 2016)

*189/190 Visa - Land Economist [help needed]*

G'day mates,

I have a Masters Degree in Finance from Sydney, while I've worked in real estate in Vietnam for 2.5 years (since finishing my postgraduate), rotating through various positions, all of which highly relate to Land Economist. Thereby I believe I can apply for *189* or *190 visa* with *Land Economist* as my nominated occupation.

Still, there are 2 questions I'm genuinely concerned for:
*1.* Is my qualification relevant to Land Economist to be positively assessed? If not, can any case-by-case assessment be applied, since my career path so far has perfectly matched this occupation?
*2.* If the first one is ok, can my experience of just 2.5 years satisfy the assessment?

Anyone who is no stranger to this please have your comments posted.

I am appreciative of your comments mates.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

1. It could be relevant, it depends on the course work, which Vetassess will look at closely. They will expect to see some course work on real estate and property.

2. Please see the Vetassess website for work experience requirements: Find Occupation for Migration Skills Assessment - VETASSESS


----------



## Laoshero1805 (Jan 12, 2016)

It's really kind of you ozbound12.

1. All my 8 subjects were about investments and finance, which pose a problem of irrelevance of my study to the occupation nominated. Yet, I think such units I took, though not directly related to real estate, can somewhat be used to apply for real estate investment. Just have few ideas how to convince the assessment authority.

2. It reads _"applicants must have at least one year of post-qualification employment at an appropriate skill level completed in the last five years which is highly relevant to the nominated occupation"_. I might see somewhere this time frame refers to Australian employment experience, where professional background outside OZ is required to go beyond 3 years. These again instigate a bit of confusion.

However, point 1 is what's puzzling me most, and so is it the key barrier to overcome if I wanna go for Land Economist. With the 1st question being addressed, my solution to point 2 in case it needs 3 years of experience is that I will wait for another 6 months to accumulate enough time and apply for the assessment.

In a negative case that I'm not qualified for Land Economist, I've thought about studying CPA to lodge my documents as Accountant, which is considered as plan B in which my successful odds are, although existent, minimal.


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

It seems unlikely that your qualification would result in a positive assessment without the requisite real estate coursework. As you'll note on the website that I linked to earlier, if you enter in Land Economist it says: 



> A highly relevant field of study is Land Economics, which is the study of economic principles applicable to the use of land. Other closely related majors such as property or real estate with supporting highly relevant employment will be considered on a case-by-case basis.
> 
> *Degrees with general economics units and without subjects in property/land economics/valuation would not be assessed positively.*


Not sure where you're getting the 3 years work experience from.


----------



## Vu HoNguyen (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi some of my 2 cents!

Even though your degree is not very relevant, I think you may be able to receive a positive assessment if you can demonstrate strong and relevant working experience to the assessing authority which is VETASSESS in this case.

Since your case involves a lot of complexity, I suggest you try VETASSESS Advisory Service which will cost you about $130 only to find out your eligibility first.

Just PM me if you want a clearer understanding because I think you are a bit confused between receiving a positive assessment with claiming working experience points. Again, in my opinion, you may be eligible for visa 189 without claiming 3 years working experience.

Cheers and good luck


----------



## Laoshero1805 (Jan 12, 2016)

Thanks mate, for your comments.

@Vu HoNguyen: Please do because I've been having vague ideas about how VETASSESS may evaluate my case positively. Can't reach you privately, on account of our forum, so if you have some time please explain it here, in order to have the understanding shared among interested ones.

Cheers mate.


----------



## Vu HoNguyen (Feb 13, 2016)

Hi! Please see extract from Skilled Independent Visa 189 from Department of Immigration and Border Protection (DIBP) website below

'To submit a complete expression of interest, you *MUST* have competent English language skills and a positive skills assessment for your nominated occupation (or Job Ready program, if applicable).'

Thus it is essential that you satisfy two criteria which are *HAVING COMPETENT ENGLISH LANGUAGE SKILLS and POSITIVE SKILLS ASSESSMENT* in order to be *CONSIDERED* for the *INVITATION*.

Like I said, having a positive skills assessment is completely different from working in the field for 3 years to claim working experience points. The rationale behind is you are migrating based on your claimed skills. Thus you must prove to DIBP that your skills are positively deemed fit for migration to address the manpower shortage of Australia. You can be invited to apply for the visa without claiming points for working experience. However, you *WILL NOT* be invited to apply for the visa if the assessment body (VETASSESS in your case) does not think that your skills assessment is fit for the nominated occupation (Land Economist in your case)

When assessment authorities receive your application, they will look at two criteria:- your degree and your working experience. If you don't have the relevant degree but prove to have *EXTENSIVE* knowledge and experience for the nominated skills, you still might receive a positive assessment. Thus it depends *VERY MUCH* on how you can explain to convince them so when you submit the application. I would say this is the most important stage of your application because DIBP is very straightforward. If they look at your skills assessment and it says positive, they will send you an invitation provided other claims are true.

So here are my estimated points for your case *based on your claims and my assumption:

Age: 30 points - I assume that you are in the prime age range
English Proficiency: 10 points - I assume the safest possibility. However, you can change to 20 points if you achieve superior English competence.
Qualification: 15 points for master degree
Australian Study: 5 points - I assume you did a two-year master course. If you didn't, you could not claim these points.

As you can see, your total claim is 60 points which is enough for visa 189 invitation without claiming working experience points. But prior to that, again, you must obtain positive assessment from VETASSESS saying your skills are fit for migration purpose. Please note that my estimation is based on your claims. In case of any variation, you should check again to make sure your claimed points are correct. DIBP is very strict on counting your claimed points. If they found your actual points lower than what you claimed, you will be immediately rejected for the invitation. I strongly advise you go to DIBP website and look for visa 189 section to read more and understand it thoroughly before submitting your expression of interest.

Some of my 2 cents: If I were you, I would continue to work as a valuer and try this option rather than switching to nominating auditor/accountant occupation. The occupation is very competitive at the moment and fast to reach their quota, meaning you might have to be in queue for sometimes. Plus a lot of proposal to remove auditor/accountant from the nomination list was discussed by the government. Not to mention you will take some time to complete your CPA (at least 1.5 years if I'm not wrong).

P/S: Sorry if my post is too long. Those capitalized and bold parts are to emphasized the importance of them, not shouting. Haha. Good luck!*


----------



## Laoshero1805 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi Vu,

You don't know how this reinforces my confidence which, although initially my thinking, has been waning after receiving other downside opinions about my chance. Also as you claimed, CPA may take much of my resources which should be directed towards more lucrative ones.

Am preparing my documentation to deal with VETASSESS, hoping for the best to come.

I'm greatly appreciative of your advice mate. Will notify you of my results.

Cheers mate!
Harris


----------



## Ardzzz (Mar 8, 2016)

@Vo Hu Nguyen, You're a true legend. A fantastic man. Thanks for sharing your thoughts. YOU ARE A SUPER STAR. 

I am town planner and town planning is not on the list for 189 visa anymore. I graduated last year and qualified as urban planner but have to wait for a year to get employment and then be re-assessed so I can apply for 189 visa. But as I said urban planning is not on SOL list anymore. So after 8 months of working I've been told I can not apply for 189 visa anymore. happy times (not really).

Only today I was thinking of Land economist option and I end up on this page. I am so grateful to see you guys sharing your thoughts here. Thanks so much. I too am going to share my experience here from now on. It is going to be tough few months.

I have to apply for my next visa in July 2016.


----------



## Ardzzz (Mar 8, 2016)

@ Laoshero1805

Is there anyway I can send you an email to talk about visa situation with you. I have to apply as land economist at VETASSESS in a month. I need some real life example help and assistance.

I would really appreciate it if you can email me on [email protected] or send me your email address so I can contact you. 

Please and thank you.


----------



## Laoshero1805 (Jan 12, 2016)

Hi Ardzz,

It's been a while since we last emailed. I hope your process is going on well mate.


----------



## EdgarK (Apr 10, 2017)

Hey!

I am considering applying for Land Economist visa as well, but not sure if I will pass the skill assessment.
So, I'm wondering how it went with assessment, Laoshero1805?


----------



## Laoshero1805 (Jan 12, 2016)

EdgarK said:


> Hey!
> 
> I am considering applying for Land Economist visa as well, but not sure if I will pass the skill assessment.
> So, I'm wondering how it went with assessment, Laoshero1805?


Hi mate,

I am not going for Land Econ at the moment. VETASSESS adviser told me I have no highly-related qualification (mine were BEcon and MCom) so there would be little chance I would get a positive assessment.

As for your case, to be on the safe side, I think you should apply for an advisory service, from VETASSESS or anywhere else you see fit. They will give you their opinion on your eligibility and documentation guidelines as well. This, although not securing you any positive assessment on the spot, will put you in a more certain position on your path to a successful application.

Hope things go right for you mate.


----------



## Paul777888 (May 13, 2017)

Hello, everybody. Were somebody confirmed as a land economist in VETASSESS?
I need your advice, friends.


----------



## Sandhya02 (Jun 17, 2017)

Laoshero1805 said:


> Thanks mate, for your comments.
> 
> @Vu HoNguyen: Please do because I've been having vague ideas about how VETASSESS may evaluate my case positively. Can't reach you privately, on account of our forum, so if you have some time please explain it here, in order to have the understanding shared among interested ones.
> 
> Cheers mate.


Hi Laoshero1805 
I was going through the thread. Just wanted to check if u got positive assessment from VETASSESS?

I am also planning to apply as Land Economist (I have 4 years relevant experience), however my Post Graduate degree is in "Project Engineering and Management" 

In your opinion Consultation on Selected Occupation from VETASSESS will be helpful?

Thanks in advance 
Sandhya (Mumbai, India)


----------



## Sandhya02 (Jun 17, 2017)

Ardzzz said:


> @Vo Hu Nguyen, You're a true legend. A fantastic man. Thanks for sharing your thoughts. YOU ARE A SUPER STAR.
> 
> I am town planner and town planning is not on the list for 189 visa anymore. I graduated last year and qualified as urban planner but have to wait for a year to get employment and then be re-assessed so I can apply for 189 visa. But as I said urban planning is not on SOL list anymore. So after 8 months of working I've been told I can not apply for 189 visa anymore. happy times (not really).
> 
> ...


@ Ardzzz 
I was going through the thread. Just wanted to check if u got positive assessment from VETASSESS?

I am also planning to apply as Land Economist (I have 4 years relevant experience), however my Post Graduate degree is in "Project Engineering and Management" 

In your opinion Consultation on Selected Occupation from VETASSESS will be helpful?

Thanks in advance 
Sandhya (Mumbai, India)


----------



## Laoshero1805 (Jan 12, 2016)

Sandhya02 said:


> Hi Laoshero1805
> I was going through the thread. Just wanted to check if u got positive assessment from VETASSESS?
> 
> I am also planning to apply as Land Economist (I have 4 years relevant experience), however my Post Graduate degree is in "Project Engineering and Management"
> ...


Hi Sandhya02,

I'm not going for Land Economist now, but Accountant (General) instead. Think you should consult VETASSESS or someone with experience, since assessing the suitability of this occupation is not so straightforward as it appears. It depends on both the content of one's background and the nature of his or her work.

Cheers.


----------



## pcpm0416 (Aug 31, 2017)

*Valuer ANZSCO 244512*

Hi, just came across this thread while doing my research.. Me and my boyfriend also intends to move to Australia. He is a real estate appraiser/ valuer here in the Philippines for 10 years in a bank. He is also a license holder since 2011 thru Professional Regulation Commission (PRC). He's about to apply for skills assessment with Vetassess for his nominated occupation of Valuer (ANZSCO 224512) anytime next week thru a migration agent based in Australia but we are still not confident if he will make it due to some concerns:

1. His qualification is not related to Valuation. He is a graduate of Bachelor of Science in Commerce major in Business Administration. 
2. Will his bachelor degree earned here in the Philippines earn the 15 points in the points system?

Will his relevant work experience of 10 years will compensation his lack of qualification?

Any 2 cents from anyone who has the same experience? 

Thanks! ray:


----------



## Sandhya02 (Jun 17, 2017)

Laoshero1805 said:


> Hi Sandhya02,
> 
> I'm not going for Land Economist now, but Accountant (General) instead. Think you should consult VETASSESS or someone with experience, since assessing the suitability of this occupation is not so straightforward as it appears. It depends on both the content of one's background and the nature of his or her work.
> 
> Cheers.


I took the advisory service of VETASSESS. They said my BE Civil is equivalent to Aus bachelors degree but were unclear of PG in Project Engineering and Management. In nutshell officer gave blank statements, saying they will need acad. transcripts to comment. So overall I am still unclear but thought may have fair chance. For experience I am sure I have relevant one so not issue. 
But I have filed for occupation Land Economist (11st sept 2017). I have highlighted subjects of valuation, estimation, economic environment & policy, fin related in my acads. Also have mentioned about certification in Principles and Practices of Real Estate Management and Financial Modeling for Infrastructure & Real Estate Project as part of professional development. 
hope for the best.


----------



## Sandhya02 (Jun 17, 2017)

pcpm0416 said:


> Hi, just came across this thread while doing my research.. Me and my boyfriend also intends to move to Australia. He is a real estate appraiser/ valuer here in the Philippines for 10 years in a bank. He is also a license holder since 2011 thru Professional Regulation Commission (PRC). He's about to apply for skills assessment with Vetassess for his nominated occupation of Valuer (ANZSCO 224512) anytime next week thru a migration agent based in Australia but we are still not confident if he will make it due to some concerns:
> 
> 1. His qualification is not related to Valuation. He is a graduate of Bachelor of Science in Commerce major in Business Administration.
> 2. Will his bachelor degree earned here in the Philippines earn the 15 points in the points system?
> ...


 What does agent has to say on this case? Coz generally agents deny any such variation in qual/exp. (My SOL is “224511: Land Economist” based on my 4 years’ related experience however my qualification is B E Civil plus two years full time course (PG) in Project Engineering and Management. I have filed with VETASSESS on this occupation on 11 sept 2017 ) 
I think his license may be a positive point. My be you should go for their advisory services which might help.

However what I understand basis my reading of cases on diff forums ppl with unrelated qual may get +/- assessment result from VETASSESS. I guess the key is how u represent your case in terms of CV structure, certification, licenses etc.


----------



## yqt7supergirl (Oct 9, 2018)

Hi guys, 

I'm having the same problem. I am nominating as Land Economist. I graduated from Master in International and Development Economics in Canberra and have been working in government property development as an analyst for 2 years in other country. I did Cost Benefit Analysis (CBA), Environment Economics, and Energy Economics courses during my study, but I'm afraid Vetassess would give negative assessment to my case because (you know) I didn't do exact Property Economic major.

I attached the sylabus of those courses in which on the CBA and Environment Economics course I learned about the relationship between the environment and the economy, environmental and social cost-benefit analysis and valuing the environment, whereas on the Energy Economics course I studied about energy use and efficiency, and the link between energy, environment, and climate change. I also mentioned that the biggest impact on property development is on energy use.

Well, I tried to convince them my education background has relevance with the occupation I nominated, but this feeling kills me. 

I need your opinion, do I stand a chance for this nomination?


----------

